# Grayling hatch



## redlund189 (Jun 4, 2013)

going to be grayling bound this coming weekend. Anyone willing to share some info regarding matching the hatch an best fly patterns this time of year? 
Dan


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Check with Andy at the Old Au Sable Fly Shop in Grayling. He's not the kind of guy to blow smoke up your skirt. http://www.oldausable.com/river-reports.html


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Exactly right!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Yellow in 12-16. Drakes may be starting lower down. I had tons of yellow stones this weekend and good fish taking spinners after dark, don't quit early if the air is in the 60's. Andy has the scoop on the upper river, these guys can be trusted for the lower. 

http://www.asbwpa.org/site/e1a484ad...ult?url=http://asbwpa.org/Fishing_Report.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Gates updated their report this morning. 

http://gateslodge.com/fishingreport.php
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redlund189 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys! Met up with andy an he hooked us up with drakes. the action was a little slow but missed a few nice browns and nailed the brooke's not much size but had a good time.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the follow up report!


----------

